# Under 18 Question



## Romanpower (Jan 14, 2010)

I am hoping to attend FC, and since i am under 18, will still be able to meet artists like Blotch and view her and others art that may or not be adult? Since i will be stricken with a different colored badge because i will be 18 in march, that it wont be worth going to FC if i can't enjoy the artist and there wonderful art!

Thanks!

-Roman


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 14, 2010)

Are you just going there for the porn? And yes, you have to be 18 and over. Also, Blotch is overrated.


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 14, 2010)

no, i am there for normal artwork as well, but a lot of Blotch's work is adult, so i am worried that she would be considered "adult" and out of my reach to meet her. And if you think Blotch is overrated, i am very interested to get more artists to watch, can you recommend some?


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 14, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> no, i am there for normal artwork as well, but a lot of Blotch's work is adult, so i am worried that she would be considered "adult" and out of my reach to meet her. And if you think Blotch is overrated, i am very interested to get more artists to watch, can you recommend some?



The dealer's area will be available to anyone who can get into the convention, 18+ or not. The art show will be divided into two sections, adult and normal.

Whether or not Blotch is in any of those specific locations is up to them, but given their history I would bet they are in all three to some degree.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 14, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> no, i am there for normal artwork as well, but a lot of Blotch's work is adult, so i am worried that she would be considered "adult" and out of my reach to meet her.


 
Then I guess you will be out of luck.



> And if you think Blotch is overrated, i am very interested to get more artists to watch, can you recommend some?


 
I'm not saying they are the only good artist in the fandom, just that they are overrated. But I hate anyting that gets too popular. 

Also, isn't Blotch two artists?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

You won't be able to view the adult art, period. Whether or not they will let you anywhere near the artist at all is another story. If what Xipoid says is true (I have no idea, I've never been to FC) and it is separated, you won't be getting into the porn section.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You won't be able to view the adult art, period. Whether or not they will let you anywhere near the artist at all is another story. If what Xipoid says is true (I have no idea, I've never been to FC) and it is separated, you won't be getting into the porn section.




I've been to a good few conventions and what I mentioned is the system they've all used before. I'm not sure if FC has its own procedures, but I feel it would be very unlikely.


I decided to look it up.


> All ages can attend, but this is a large convention and not specifically geared for very small children. All registered attendees must provide a valid, government-issued photo ID when picking up their badges, and those who *can not prove their non-minor status* (age 18 or older) will have their badges marked as such, and *will not be allowed into any "adult only" areas*. "Kit" (Kid In Tow) memberships for ages 0-12 are free. Kits must be accompanied by a registered adult at all times. As always, if you have any questions, please email registrationregistration<at>furtherconfusion.org  and we'll do our best to assist.



"Adult Only" will be certain panels and the Adult Art Show. The regular art show and dealer's room will be general audience, except for private portfolios as outlined in the FC 2010 Dealer Room Rules, Merchandise Awareness Rule 1.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I've been to a good few conventions and what I mentioned is the system they've all used before. I'm not sure if FC has its own procedures, but I feel it would be very unlikely.



Really? 'Cause it's just the opposite for me. All the conventions I've been to have had only one room, no separate area for adult art. Instead they ask you to cover up the adult art and check badges for people who want to see it. Different cons, I guess? I dunno. But



> I decided to look it up.
> 
> 
> "Adult Only" will be certain panels and the Adult Art Show. The regular art show and dealer's room will be general audience, except for private portfolios as outlined in the FC 2010 Dealer Room Rules, Merchandise Awareness Rule 1.



pretty much clears it up anyway.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 14, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Really? 'Cause it's just the opposite for me. All the conventions I've been to have had only one room, no separate area for adult art. Instead they ask you to cover up the adult art and check badges for people who want to see it. Different cons, I guess? I dunno.




I believe you are talking about the dealer's room. If you are, then that's the same system I am talking about. The thing I mentioned about specifically separating the adult from general art is for the art show.


----------

